# DSL-Drossel-Drama: Tarife, Statements, Betroffene - der große Report



## PCGamesRedaktion (17. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DSL-Drossel-Drama: Tarife, Statements, Betroffene - der große Report* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DSL-Drossel-Drama: Tarife, Statements, Betroffene - der große Report


----------



## NForcer-SMC (17. Mai 2013)

Was sind denn "AGBs"? Es gibt keine AGBs, sondern nur AGB.. Die AGB haben keinen doppelten Plural, da sie ja schon im Plural stehen. Das solltet Ihr als Redakteure aber wissen, wie man das schreibt. 

Gruß
NF


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Was um Himmels Willen was sind denn "AGBs"? Es gibt keine AGBs, sondern nur AGB.. Die AGB haben keine Mehrzahl. Das solltet Ihr als Redakteure aber wissen, wie man das schreibt. Die AGB sind schon plural und machen mit einem zusätzlichen "s" keinen Sinn.
> 
> Gruß
> NF


 
das stimmt so nicht. 
siehe bspw hier ->  Im Übrigen wird der Plural, sofern die Abkürzung nicht unverändert verwendet wird, immer durch ein angehängtes _s_ gebildet (z. B. _CDs_), selbst wenn die Vollform eine andere Pluralendung hat (z. B. _AGs,_ _Pkws_). ( Abkürzung – Wikipedia )

oder auch hier -> Es spielt keine Rolle, daß das letzte Glied der All*gemei*nen Ge*schäfts*bedin*gun*gen vor der Wort*bil*dung die Plural*endung -en hatte. Die Schrei*bung unsere AGBen ist gram*mati*kalisch falsch, weil /agebe/ als star*kes Sub*stan*tiv nicht die schwa*che Plu*ral*endung -en haben kann.  Ein*zig rich*tig ist unsere AGBs. ( Akronyme richtig beugen und schreiben: Die AGB, AGBs, AGBen, AGB’s oder AGB’en? )


----------



## Schlechtmacher (17. Mai 2013)

> Eine Drosselung auf das Schneckentempo von 384 Kilobit pro Sekunde führt dazu, dass eine Nutzung des Internets nur noch demjenigen möglich ist, der es sich leisten kann, weiteres Datenvolumen hinzuzubuchen. Ein Teil der Verbraucher wird dabei ausgegrenzt und eine digitale Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft befördert



Große Teile der deutschen Landbevölkerung sind bereits permanent ausgegrenzt, die können nicht schneller als 384 kbit. Empört sich da vielleicht irgendjemand drüber? Eine scheinheilige Diskussion ist das hier.


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

> Eine Drosselung auf das Schneckentempo von 384 Kilobit pro Sekunde führt dazu, dass eine Nutzung des Internets nur noch demjenigen möglich ist, der es sich leisten kann, weiteres Datenvolumen hinzuzubuchen. Ein Teil der Verbraucher wird dabei ausgegrenzt und eine digitale Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft befördert



Was ist denn das für ein Schwachfug?

Leute die mit einer 16 MBit Leitung mehr als 75 GB runterladen im Monat

- schauen sich entweder sehr viele HDTV Kanäle an die Geld kosten, die haben sowieso genug Kohle
- saugen/sharen illegal, daher sollten sie genug Geld über haben und wenn nicht auch egal

Anders kann ich mir einen Volumen von 75 GB nicht erklären (bei 16 MBit). Nur mit Sound und Internet Explorer muss er schon laaaange surfen.

Und was soll der Schwachsinn mit einer 2-Klassengesellschaft? In JEDEM Teil des Lebens gibt es mehr als eine Klasse.

"Die "neuen" Verkehrsregeln und Gesetze befördern ein Teil der Bevölerung in eine andere Klasse. Kinder und Leute die sich kein Auto leisten können fühlen sich ausgegrenzt da sie gerne fahren würden, es aber nicht dürfen. Somit bewegt sich Deutschland auf eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft zu - Autofahrer und Bahnfahrer."

-Wo das noch hingeht...


----------



## louplex (17. Mai 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Große Teile der deutschen Landbevölkerung sind bereits permanent ausgegrenzt, die können nicht schneller als 384 kbit. Empört sich da vielleicht irgendjemand drüber? Eine scheinheilige Diskussion ist das hier.


 
Möchte dieser Teil der Landbevölkerung denn, dass alle anderen jetzt auch miterleben, was sie selbst so quält? 
"Wenn ich keine 6 MBit Leitung haben kann, sollst Du davon auch nicht profitieren!"

Ich kann vielleicht eine gewisse Hoffnung teilen, dass sich dieser nicht angeschlosse Landbevölkerung erhofft, durch die neuen Tarife eventuell vom Netzausbau zu profitieren. Aber mal ehrlich: Wie realistisch ist das? Wie sah der Netzausbau in den letzten Jahren aus? Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Unternehmen Telekom so wenig Geld verdient, dass sie einen Netzausbau nicht schon längst häte forcieren können.

Und selbst wenn: Was geht es mich als Kunde dieses Unternehmens an, dass die expandieren wollen? Wenn die expandieren wollen, dann doch auch nur, weil es sich wirtschaftlich für sie rechnet. Warum sollte ich als Kunde dann zusätzlich diesen Ausbau mitfinanzieren? Ich verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht.

Welcher andere Anbieter von was auch immer kann denn mit dieser Herangehensweise bei seinen Kunden punkten?
"Ich will expandieren, um mehr Geld zu verdienen, deswegen mache ich meine Produkte für Dich teurer."
Die natürliche Reaktion des Kunden darauf ist doch: "Aha, schön, expandiere mal und erhöhe die Preise. Ich bin dann aber raus aus der Nummer."

Wie würdest Du reagieren, wenn Aldi in Deiner Stadt mal wieder eine neue Filiale eröffnet und Dir mitteilt, dass sie deswegen die Preise erhöhen wollen?


----------



## Sheggo (17. Mai 2013)

> Was ist denn das für ein Schwachfug?
> 
> Leute die mit einer 16 MBit Leitung mehr als 75 GB runterladen im Monat


nur weil du das nicht "brauchst", ist es Schwachfug? alles klar, du Maß aller Dinge!
vlt hätten die Leute auch gerne ne 50er/100er Leitung, aber es ist keine verfügbar!?

Neues Spiel bei Steam mit bis zu 20GB
Ein paar Patches für MMO und Updates für Windows, Games, Programme für 10GB
Ein paar HD Videos bei Youtube angeklickt je 1GB
Wenn man dann noch 1-2 HD Filme pro Woche anguckt, dann wars das mit dem Volumen!

Und was ist jetzt mit Leute, die Daheim ihren eigenen kleinen Server für Bilder, Musik, Clips stehen haben und mit der ganzen Familie (4 Personen) übers Smartphone drauf zugreifen?

Oder die eine eigene kleine Homepage darauf laufen lassen und gratis Dokumente, Bilder, Quellcode und Sonstiges zur Verfügung stellen? sind vielleicht nur wenige kB/MB pro Dokument, aber je bekannter die Homepage wird, desto schneller kannste sie auch wieder vom Netz nehmen!

die DSL-Drosselung bedeutet definitiv einen Rückschritt und das ist niemals was gutes. wer das Volumen nicht braucht, kann sich glücklich schätzen. aber deshalb anderen vorschreiben zu wollen, dass sie das auch nicht zu brauchen haben, ist doch etwas anmaßend!


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

was ich nicht ganz verstehe: warum hat die telekom das ganze eigentlich nicht einfach als preiserhöhung verkauft?


----------



## Soulja110 (17. Mai 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Große Teile der deutschen Landbevölkerung sind bereits permanent ausgegrenzt, die können nicht schneller als 384 kbit. Empört sich da vielleicht irgendjemand drüber? Eine scheinheilige Diskussion ist das hier.


 
Wer soll sich denn empören? Die Bundesregierung ist machtlos wenns um den Ausbau geht, der Telekom ists egal, weil es kostet ja Geld. Wenn ihr euch also nicht darüber empört, habt ihr Pech gehabt. Wir waren bis letztes Jahr auch auf 384kbit, haben uns vor 2 Jahren organisiert, mit der Stadtverwaltung zusammengeschlossen und jetzt haben wir 50mbit über Glasfaser von einem privaten Unternehmen, fernab vom Telekomnetz, fernab irgendwelcher Drosselungen. Die Bundesregierung subventioniert den Glasfaserausbau, man muss halt selber aktiv werden und da haperts immer.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Große Teile der deutschen Landbevölkerung sind bereits permanent ausgegrenzt, die können nicht schneller als 384 kbit. Empört sich da vielleicht irgendjemand drüber? Eine scheinheilige Diskussion ist das hier.


 
ich will keinem seinen breitband-anschluss vorenthalten, nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen.
aber: welchen (haupt-) grund gibt es denn, auf dem land zu leben? geringere mieten bzw. qm-preise. 
da darf man sich imho über eine schlechtere infrastruktur nicht unbedingt wundern.


----------



## vexx96 (17. Mai 2013)

Meine Internet Leitung ist auch schon grottenschlecht eigentlich sollte ich eine 6k leitung haben aber ich bekomme immer nur 100kbs download rein nach einem Anruf bei der Telekom wurde mir gesagt das es ein Fehler in der Leitung in meiner Umgebung gäbe würde wohl nächsten Monat behoben jetzt auch schon wieder mehr als nen halbes Jahr rum seid dem Anruf so mit nem 150-500er Ping cod oder andere Games zocken ist einfach scheiße !!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> nur weil du das nicht "brauchst", ist es Schwachfug? alles klar, du Maß aller Dinge!
> vlt hätten die Leute auch gerne ne 50er/100er Leitung, aber es ist keine verfügbar!?
> 
> Neues Spiel bei Steam mit bis zu 20GB
> ...


 Das stimmt zwar alles, aber da stellt sich dann eben die Frage - wenn die Kosten wirklich so sehr steigen, wie die telekom sagt - ob solche User nicht halt in Zukunft mehr zahlen müssen, damit eben nicht alle User mehr zahlen müssen. Die Aufregung um die Drosselung per Se finde ich völlig übertrieben, denn da meckern grad die Leute, die von zahlreicher kostenloser Unterhaltung profitieren oder deren Anschlusskosten sich durch viele Leute teilen - da wären auch 10€ mehr im Monat nun wirklich kein Beinbruch. Vor allem ist es kurios, dass viele meckern, die sich eh schon das teurere DSL50 leisten können. Wirklich "arme" Leute können sich doch nicht mal DSL16k leisten, die betrifft das also eh nicht. 

Klar: ärgerlich ist eine Preiserhöhung immer. Aber wie soll man es sonst regeln, wenn das mit der Kostensteigerung Fakt ist? Power-User sind natürlich dafür, dass dann lieber alle User zB 5€ mehr zahlen anstatt dass die Betroffenen 10€ mehr zahlen. Aber an sich müsste es eher einen "Aufstand" der kleineren User geben, die nicht mehr die intensiven User mitfinanzieren wollen.  Meine Meingune war von Anfang an: hätte die telekom das einfach nur anders kommuniziert, wäre die Aufregung nicht so groß. Die hätten einfach sagen sollen: "die Kosten steigen, wir müssen in den nächsten 3-4 Jahren die Preise um 10-20% erhöhen. Außerdem führen wie neue günstigere Tarife für Nutzer ein, die mit wenig Volumen auskommen."  


Der an sich wirklich kritische Punkt ist eher die Netzneutralität, also das mit dem Entertain der telekom, also das deren Angebot nicht angerechnet werden soll auf das Volumen. Da kann man sich dann aber auch streiten: Entertain kostet ja auch nen Aufpreis, und da kann an sich jeder auch entscheiden, ob er nun nen Aufpreis für Entertain zahlt oder einen Aufpreis für eine ECHTE Flat, um andere Dienste nutzen zu können. Die beste Lösung wäre wohl, dass die telekom Entertain nur in den Tarifen mit echter Flat anbietet, dafür dann mit einem nicht so hohem Aufpreis wie aktuell. Dann gäb es auch keine Diskussion mehr um die Netzneutralität


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> nur weil du das nicht "brauchst", ist es Schwachfug? alles klar, du Maß aller Dinge!
> vlt hätten die Leute auch gerne ne 50er/100er Leitung, aber es ist keine verfügbar!?



Nein, das habe ich nie behauptet. Meine Grundaussage hast Du natürlich nicht verstanden...



> Neues Spiel bei Steam mit bis zu 20GB



Die muss man extra kaufen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch und kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten.



> Ein paar Patches für MMO und Updates für Windows, Games, Programme für 10GB



Ja, daran habe ich nicht gedacht, 10 GB sollte okay sein, bleiben 65 GB.



> Ein paar HD Videos bei Youtube angeklickt je 1GB



Ist bei mir mit unter HD Filmen.



> Wenn man dann noch 1-2 HD Filme pro Woche anguckt, dann wars das mit dem Volumen!



Die muss man extra zahlen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch uind kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten.



> Und was ist jetzt mit Leute, die Daheim ihren eigenen kleinen Server für Bilder, Musik, Clips stehen haben und mit der ganzen Familie (4 Personen) übers Smartphone drauf zugreifen?



Die nagen erst Recht nicht am Hungertuche usw.



> Oder die eine eigene kleine Homepage darauf laufen lassen und gratis Dokumente, Bilder, Quellcode und Sonstiges zur Verfügung stellen? sind vielleicht nur wenige kB/MB pro Dokument, aber je bekannter die Homepage wird, desto schneller kannste sie auch wieder vom Netz nehmen!



Beziehungsweise sich richtigen Webspace mieten wie es richtige Homepages tun.



> die DSL-Drosselung bedeutet definitiv einen Rückschritt und das ist niemals was gutes. wer das Volumen nicht braucht, kann sich glücklich schätzen. aber deshalb anderen vorschreiben zu wollen, dass sie das auch nicht zu brauchen haben, ist doch etwas anmaßend!



In den Augen des armen gegängelten Allesumsonst-Geizistgeil-Normalo.

Für Leute die sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft außeinandersetzen bedeutet es schlicht eine kleine Umverteilung ihrer Ressourcen um weiter (fast) den selben Luxus wie früher haben zu können.

Was soll die echte Flatrate an Mehrkosten kosten? 10€? 15€ Ein Kinobesuch wenuiger im Monat! Bei einem Spiel auf eine günstigeres Steam Angebot warten! In der Disse 2 Bier im Monat weniger! Hallo?

edit: Ergänzung: Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen daß es noch andere Anbieter gibt, also wieso jammern? Telekom ist ja kein monopolist mehr.


----------



## Soulja110 (17. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich will keinem seinen breitband-anschluss vorenthalten, nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen.
> aber: welchen (haupt-) grund gibt es denn, auf dem land zu leben? geringere mieten bzw. qm-preise.
> da darf man sich imho über eine schlechtere infrastruktur nicht unbedingt wundern.


 
Also wenn ich mir in unserem Fall Frankfurt angucke. Runtergekommene Mietwohnungen, stinkende Innenstadt, Smog, Verkehrschaos, haufen Gesocks auf den Straßen. Außerdem würde ichs meinen Kindern auch nicht zumuten wollen, auf ne Frankfurter Schule zu gehen. Früher als man noch kein Auto hatte war das immer ein toller Gedanke, alles verfügbar zu haben, aber mittlerweile. Ne danke! Muss halt jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Phone83 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich höre immer noch den Satz tief in meinem Kopf verankert. 
Cloude und On Demand ist die Zukunft.

Aber wohl nicht bei der Telekom xD
Ich habe und werde nicht auf diese Dienste zugreifen da sie noch vor dem richtigen start schon zu Tode geprügelt werden.
Ob die Preise bzw. kosten wirklich so hoch sind oder nicht, ist völlig nebensächlich.
Die T. widerspricht sich selber in vielen Punkten was Hardcore User angeht und die Zahlen die sie ausmachen.
Eigentlich braucht man sich nicht drüber zu Streiten ^^ ändern wird sich eh nix und die Dienste der Zukunft sind Vergangenheit in ihrer aktuellen Form.


----------



## IceManXPrimE (17. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Herr Brehme.

In der heutigen Zeit ist das Internet nicht mehr wegzudenken, egal ob zur Arbeit, Freizeit oder whatever - das Internet ist die Plattform zum kommunizieren, Informationen, Nachrichten, handeln, tauschen, spielen usw.

Natürlich wird alles immer aufwendiger, früher (vor 10 jahren^^) konnte man mit einem 56k Modem noch so gerade surfen. Würde man das heute machen, bräuchte man mehrere Minuten um eine Startseite zu laden.
Also ist DSL quasi schon zur Pflicht und zum Standard geworden.

Ich besitze DSL&Flat nun seit 11 Jahren und für mich ist es ganz normal die ganze Zeit mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein. Ebenso sich keinen Kopf machen zu müssen bzgl. der Onlinezeit oder des Down-/Uploads.

Überall wird Werbung für Clouddienste, Facebook, Youtube usw. gemacht. 
Telekom Cloud ftw... Abos zum Liedern herunterladen, Filme ansehen, Spiele Online kaufen (z.B. Steam), auch die Konsolen (XBox 360 und PS4) haben eine Internetverbindung.

Jetzt rudert die Telekom zurück in die Steinzeit, nachdem wir uns alle an diese Dinge gewöhnt haben und uns schon auf verschiedene Dinge eingerichtet ( z.B. Cloud) haben.

Ich habe zum Glück T-Entertain mit VDSL 50. Dort gibt es keine Drosselung egal ab wie viel. Problematisch wird es nur werden, wenn die Telekom auch dort anfängt zu unterscheiden ob es sich um Internet-Daten handelt oder um die TV-Daten.


----------



## DeviousRay (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die muss man extra kaufen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch und kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten. ... Die muss man extra zahlen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch uind kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten. ... Die nagen erst Recht nicht am Hungertuche usw.



Ich habe die Diskussionen bisher immer recht geduldig und möglichst neutral verfolgt, aber dieser Aussage platzt mir doch echt der Kragen! Machen wir bei dir mal gleich einen Finanzprüfung und legen gleich fest, was du dir alles leisten kannst bzw. musst. Schließlich hast du ja genug, um nicht betteln zu gehen. Bei solchen Aussagen krieg ich nur noch das 



Vordack schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft außeinandersetzen bedeutet es schlicht eine kleine Umverteilung ihrer Ressourcen um weiter (fast) den selben Luxus wie früher haben zu können.


 
Super. dann verteilen wir mal deine Asche an alle, die weniger als du haben. Kannts mir schon mal nen Blanco-Scheck ausstellen, danke Dir.



Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Ergänzung: Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen daß es noch andere Anbieter gibt, also wieso jammern? Telekom ist ja kein monopolist mehr.


 
HALLO ...jemand zu Hause? Die Befürchtung vielen Kunden der Konkurrenzanbieter ist ja, dass diese nachziehen werden.

Wenn man mal etwas über seinen Tellerrand hinausschaut, erkennt man, dass es noch andere Menschen gibt. Die Sonne geht nicht nur für dich auf und unter.

...

Jetzt ist genug, sonst wirds noch persönlich.

In diesem Sinne frohes weiter  dikutieren.


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

DeviousRay schrieb:


> Jetzt ist genug, sonst wirds noch persönlich.



Das ist es Dir wohl schon 

Wieso versuchst Du krampfhaft etwas heineinzuinterpretieren?

Alles was ich aus Deinem geheule rauslese ist daß Du angepisst pisst daß Du nicht mehr alles für lau saugen kannst.

Ich habe nirgens geschrieben daß ich Geld pisse. Wie kommst Du blos darauf? Dir platz der Kragen wenn Du das normalste auf der Welt liest? Das ein Mensch sich nicht alles leisten kann? Du bist echt urkomisch.  Das Du das was Du postest auch ernst meinst ist allerdings etwas traurig und zeugt nicht wirklich von Verständniss.


----------



## Sheggo (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> In den Augen des armen gegängelten Allesumsonst-Geizistgeil-Normalo.
> 
> Für Leute die sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft außeinandersetzen bedeutet es schlicht eine kleine Umverteilung ihrer Ressourcen um weiter (fast) den selben Luxus wie früher haben zu können.
> 
> ...


 ganz im Gegenteil! ich bin bei der Telekom, weil die die besten Netze und den schnellsten Support haben, und dafür bezahle ich bereits MEHR!
die Telekom will LEISTUNGEN VERRINGERN und dafür das gleiche Geld. oder für die GLEICHE LEISTUNG wie jetzt mehr Geld

mir gehts nicht um die Kosten, sondern ums Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. und wenn du dich mal mit der wirtschaftlichen Seite und dem Thema Netzneutralität befasst hättest (oder verstanden hättest), würdest du nicht solche sehr seltsamen Sprüche klopfen


----------



## DeviousRay (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Alles was ich aus Deinem geheule rauslese ist daß Du angepisst pisst daß Du nicht mehr alles für lau saugen kannst.


 
Schon komisch wie schnell die Leute ihr Geschriebenes vergessen und gerne mal zum Rundumschlag ausholen. Und nur zum Mitschreiben: Ich bin nicht bei deiner geliebten Drosselkom und bin kein "lau Sauger". Ich bezahle schließlich auch für meine "Flatrate" den Betrag, den mein Provider und ich vertraglich festgelegt haben. 



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgens geschrieben daß ich Geld pisse. Wie kommst Du blos darauf?


 
Aber dann den anderen schreiben, dass sie doch mehr zahlen dürfen. Kostet ja nich viel. "...man nagt nicht am Hungertuch..." stammt doch von dir. Ich denke nicht, dass den hier anwesenden das Geld nur so nachgeworfen wird.



Vordack schrieb:


> Das Du das was Du postest auch ernst meinst ist allerdings etwas traurig und zeugt nicht wirklich von Verständnis.


 
Was soll traurig sein? Dass ein "armer" Konzern neue Wege sucht, seine "reichen" und "gemeinen" (siehe Proteste gegen Drosselkom) Kunden weiter übern Tisch zu ziehen? Welches Verständnis soll ich für ein Unternehmen aufbringen, dass seine Aufgabe Jahrelang vernachlässig und dafür vom Staat Kohle ohne Ende erhalten hat und jetzt rumjammert, dass die bösen "Poweruser" alles kaputt machen. Wo bitte bleibt dein Verständnis? Meines ist doch ganz klar rauszulesen!

Also wirklich, dafür habe ich bei bestem Willen kein Verständnis.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (17. Mai 2013)

ich bleib bei Unitymedia, da wird nicht gedrosselt und bald gibts 400mbit über Kabel und das bis aufs Land raus! 
http://www.golem.de/news/unitymedia...it-s-ohne-drosselung-anbieten-1304-98873.html


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> ich bleib bei Unitymedia, da wird nicht gedrosselt und bald gibts 400mbit über Kabel und das bis aufs Land raus!
> Unitymedia KabelBW: "Wir werden 400 MBit/s ohne Drosselung anbieten" - Golem.de



Ja, NOCH... je mehr das dann nutzen, desto geringer wird der nutzbare Speed am Ende. Das merken schon einige Kabel-Kunden vor allem Tageszeitabhängig, wenn in der Nachbarschafft schon rel viele das ganz vor allem abends ebenfalls nutzen. Da werden sich noch einige wundern, wenn sie umsteigen und dann irgendwann nicht 400mbit, sondern nur 4mbit haben


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht um die Kosten, sondern ums Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. und wenn du dich mal mit der wirtschaftlichen Seite und dem Thema Netzneutralität befasst hättest (oder verstanden hättest), würdest du nicht solche sehr seltsamen Sprüche klopfen



Jetzt fang bitte nicht an so zu tun als ob ich etwas irgendwas nicht verstehen würde...

Ich sag Dir mal was der Unterscheid zwischen uns ist:

Du/Ihr meint ein Anrecht auf irgendwas zu haben nur weil es in der Vergangenheit so war. Ich nicht. Mir ist klar daß die Telekom ein riesiger Laden mit hohen Gewinnen war, aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Es ist Scheisse von der Telekom die Netzausbauten als Grund zu benutzen wo sie jetzt Jahre Zeit dafür hatten. So, das weiss ich. Was hat mich jetzt das jammern weitergebracht? Irgendwie gar nicht.

Jammern ist für mich etwas für Leute denen etwas nicht passt und die die Gründe nicht verstehen und nicht verstehen wollen. Sei es weil die Gründe gegen sie sind oder weil das erfordern würde sich neutral und kritisch mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen was natürlich nicht geht wenn man sowieso schon gegen/für etwas ist. Und das ist für mich der Anfang von Dummheit.

Ihr wollt doch alle schnellere Netzte, LTE, 5G und was weiss ich.  Aber dafür zahlen wollt ihr nicht, schon klar...


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

DeviousRay schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie schnell die Leute ihr Geschriebenes vergessen und gerne mal zum Rundumschlag ausholen. Und nur zum Mitschreiben: Ich bin nicht bei deiner geliebten Drosselkom und bin kein "lau Sauger". Ich bezahle schließlich auch für meine "Flatrate" den Betrag, den mein Provider und ich vertraglich festgelegt haben.
> 
> Schon komisch daß ich mein Geschriebens nie vergessen hatte. Wie kommst Du bitte da rauf. Mein "Rundumschlag" war ein Gegenangriff weil Du mich hier als "reichen Schnösel" hinzustellen versucht hast. Das ist mindestens genau so eine Beleidigung (hier).
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronik (17. Mai 2013)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal an alle die bei TKOM Kunde sind und den es wichtig ist das die Download geschwindikeit nicht gedrosselt wird. So schnell wie möglich wechseln, Evtl. noch mal bei TKOM anrufen und denn nochmal klar machen, das man mit der drosselung nicht einverstanden ist und aus diesem Grund wechselt.

Ich glaube zwar nicht daran aber vielleicht bekommt man ja ein besseres Angebot, z.B. einen höheren DSL Vertrag mit höhere Download Rate (d.h. man es braucht länger bis die Geschwindkeit gedrosselt wird) zum selben Preis wie zum aktuellen Vertrag.


----------



## DeviousRay (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch alle schnellere Netzte, LTE, 5G und was weiss ich. Aber dafür zahlen wollt ihr nicht, schon klar...


 
Der Punkt ist doch, dass wir dafür schon zahlen!

Du meinst wir würden jammern, aber selber resignierst (Duden: sich abfinden, abgeschlossen haben, aufgeben, sich beugen, den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen, den Mut verlieren...) du wohl schonr? Außerdem jammern wir nicht, wir protestieren / demonstrieren gegen diese Änderungen. Klingt vielleicht naiv, aber sich alles gefallen lassen, ändert da noch weniger.

Das zu meinen 20 min., die ich mit deinen Posts verbracht habe.


----------



## Svatlas (17. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte mich mit einem Limit anfreunden, aber nicht mit der Drosselung auf 384kbits!!!! Das ist der beschiss an der ganzen Sache! Damit zwingen die die Leute das extra Paket zu kaufen! Die wollen nur extra Kohle ohne Ende scheffeln! Deswegen planen sie auch keine 1MB,2MB oder 3MB, weil diese Abzocker genau wissen, das man damit alles ohne große Probleme so nutzen kann. Wer würde dann noch das Extra Paket kaufen? Nur die die es geschäftlich brauchen oder die ungeduldigen mit dickem Beutel. Aber diese sind ja nicht die Masse!

Und 2018 hat sich selbst das gesamte Daten Volumen verändert und steigt und steigt und steigt. Da werden die 75 GB ratzfatz weg sein und wir dürfen uns dumm und dusselig zahlen, wenn wir uns jetzt nicht dagegen wehren. Eine konstante 1Mbit oder 2Mbits Leitung würde dem Netz nicht schaden. Ging ja bis jetzt auch, oder nicht?


----------



## Moleny (17. Mai 2013)

Schön zu sehen, dass selbst die Telekom-Aktionäre die Drosselung für eine scheiß Idee halten. 
König Drosselkoms Abgang


----------



## Oelf (17. Mai 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich mit einem Limit anfreunden, aber nicht mit der Drosselung auf 384kbits!!!! Das ist der beschiss an der ganzen Sache! Damit zwingen die die Leute das extra Paket zu kaufen! Die wollen nur extra Kohle ohne Ende scheffeln! Deswegen planen sie auch keine 1MB,2MB oder 3MB, weil diese Abzocker genau wissen, das man damit alles ohne große Probleme so nutzen kann. Wer würde dann noch das Extra Paket kaufen? Nur die die es geschäftlich brauchen oder die ungeduldigen mit dickem Beutel. Aber diese sind ja nicht die Masse!
> 
> Und 2018 hat sich selbst das gesamte Daten Volumen verändert und steigt und steigt und steigt. Da werden die 75 GB ratzfatz weg sein und wir dürfen uns dumm und dusselig zahlen, wenn wir uns jetzt nicht dagegen wehren. Eine konstante 1Mbit oder 2Mbits Leitung würde dem Netz nicht schaden. Ging ja bis jetzt auch, oder nicht?



genau so sehe ich es auch, das witzige ist, dass man die t-online seite i.d.r. nicht mit mit dieser bandbreite (384) fehlerfrei laden kann.
davon abgesehen läd wer keine blocker benutzt mindestens 50% (geschätzt) nur an werbung, woraus sie wiederum die eigentlichen inhalte im netz finanzieren.
wenn man bedenkt das die telekom es nicht mal schafft flächendeckend 16 Mb/s anzubieten, mutmaße ich mal dass das datenpaket teurer wird als die nächstschnellere leitung, dann haben sie 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen.

und nur mal so als vergleich: hd filme brauch ich nicht (ne blueray ersetzt das internet nicht) aber heute lade ich mir 10 GB shift 1 runter und ende des monats kommt teil 2 dazu, wieviel ist dann noch übrig ?
zumal viele dsl provider telekom leitungen nutzen und somit nicht drumm rum kommen ihrem "beispiel" zu folgen und kabel ist für viele ebenfalls nicht verfügbar bzw werden die sich die mehr einnahmen auch nicht durch die lappen gehen lassen.

ein witz, ein schlechter!


----------



## Miumisaki (17. Mai 2013)

Ne Leute das ist Beschiss und mit solche firmen mach ich kurze Prozess Abzocke ohne ende und ganz legal, Vater Stadt schweigt und das Volk sollen leiden, denn das interessiert nicht solange Gelder in die Landes Kasse Fliest ist es ja egal.

ich habe mein Firmen Vertrag, gekündigt und das Haus Vertrag Folgt bald.

Telekom muss in die zurupft, bessere Entscheidungen treffen.
P.s. (Solange es kunden gibt, die zu alles ja und amen sagen machen die was die wollen).

mfg


----------



## TheClayAllison (17. Mai 2013)

Oelf schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich es auch, das witzige ist, dass man die t-online seite i.d.r. nicht mit mit dieser bandbreite (384) fehlerfrei laden kann.
> davon abgesehen läd wer keine blocker benutzt mindestens 50% (geschätzt) nur an werbung, woraus sie wiederum die eigentlichen inhalte im netz finanzieren.


 
Tja somit gewinnen Werbeblocker in Zukunft eine neue Dimension bei den kleinen Telekom-Packeten


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass dem ganzen ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Wenn's sein muss auch mit Gesetzen.
Vor allem die Preise zu erhöhen, das ist doch dann auch lächerlich. Ich hab zum Beispiel einen österreichischen Kumpel und der lacht mich jetzt schon immer aus, weil wir hier solche Mondpreise bezahlen und mit langsamen Internet rumgurken.
Die haben dort nicht nur meist schnelleres Internet, sondern es ist deutlich billiger als bei uns.

Übrigens eine sehr schöner Artikel, der gut alles zusammenfasst.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die haben dort nicht nur meist schnelleres Internet, sondern es ist deutlich billiger als bei uns.


 
sag mal ne hausnummer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sag mal ne hausnummer.


 
Häh? Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst. Hier gibt's aber sicher Österreicher im Forum, die mir das auch bestätigen können.

Edit: Hier z.B., für 17,90€ pro Monat: http://www.a1.net/internet/a1-breitband


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Häh? Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst.


 
na ne zahl, also einen betrag, hätte ich gerne gehört/gelesen.
(die hausnummern von irgendwelchen ösis interessieren mich nicht. bevor du jetzt 18b schreibst.  )


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ne zahl, also einen betrag, hätte ich gerne gehört/gelesen.
> (die hausnummern von irgendwelchen ösis interessieren mich nicht. bevor du jetzt 18b schreibst.  )


 
Das hier hat zum Beispiel mein Kumpel: http://www.upc.at/internet/

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei uns für diese Preise bekommen würde.


----------



## louplex (17. Mai 2013)

Ich frage noch mal in die Runde:

Wie kann man ein solches Geschäftsgebaren rechtfertigen?
Stellt euch vor, euer Bäcker von nebenan sagt euch morgen früh: "Ich muss meine Brötchen für 20 Cent mehr verkaufen, weil ich eine neue Filiale in einem anderen Stadtteil eröffnen will, damit die Leute da auch meine Brötchen kaufen können."

Wie kann man einem Kunden eine solche Maßnahme verkaufen?
Würdet ihr den Bäcker nicht auch einfach nur belächeln und ihn fragen: "Und was genau habe ich jetzt damit zu tun, dass sie ihr Geschäft ausweiten wollen? Entweder sie erhoffen sich durch die neue Filiale mehr Einnahmen, dann brauchen sie aber mein Geld nicht, ich bin ja schliesslich keine Bank. Oder sie denken, dass die neue Filiale keine Gewinne abwirft und müssen deswegen die Preise erhöhen, um sich über Wasser zu halten. In dem Fall sollten sie allerdings darüber nachdenken, ob ein Ausbau wirklich sinnvoll ist."

So oder so: Es gibt keinen ersichtlichen Grund, warum ich für dieselbe Leistung plötzlich mehr Geld bezahlen soll. Wenn ein Unternehmer sein Geschäftsfeld erweitern möchte, soll er das tun. Aber nicht auf dem Rücken seiner Kunden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass dem ganzen ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Wenn's sein muss auch mit Gesetzen.
> Vor allem die Preise zu erhöhen, das ist doch dann auch lächerlich. Ich hab zum Beispiel einen österreichischen Kumpel und der lacht mich jetzt schon immer aus, weil wir hier solche Mondpreise bezahlen und mit langsamen Internet rumgurken.
> Die haben dort nicht nur meist schnelleres Internet, sondern es ist deutlich billiger als bei uns.


 Das wird auch seine Gründe haben, warum man es da so günstig anbieten kann - wenn es denn wirklich flächendeckend stimmt. Wenn es so billig hier wäre, ein schnelles Netz aufzubauen und zu betreiben, hätten ja schon längst die anderen Anbieter die telekom komplett ausgestochen. Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass es eben aus irgendwelchen Gründen im Ösiland billiger ist, das Netz zu betreiben, so dass man selbst bei nur 18€ mit Gewinnen rauskommt - oder dass es eben bei vielen nicht so rosig aussieht und nur theoretisch verfügbar ist. Wobei: der erste Link ist "nur" bis zu 8mbit. Das bietet zB 1&1 ähnlich an mit 6mbit für 20€. 

Und das aus beiden Links scheint zudem ohne Telefon zu sein, jedenfalls hab ich da spontan nichts von Telefon gesehen - wenn man das so sieht, kostet es bei telekom auch nicht wirklich mehr, denn nur der Telefon-Anschluss "nackt" kostet ca 18€, der Aufpreis auf DSL 16k sind keine 20€, auf 50k 25€. Also kriegst Du rechnerisch eigentlich DSL 16k zu dem Preis, was in Ö nur DSL8k, und 50k kostet an sich gleichviel... (es sind ja bei dem Ösi-50k nur 6 Monate 20€, ab dann 25€) 

Wenn natürlich auch noch Telefon dabei ist, sieht es schon anders aus. Aber auch da gibt es durchaus Kabel-TV-Anbieter, die auch für 25-30€ DSL50k bieten - das ist weit entfernt von "Mondpreisen", wie Dein Kumpel meint.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das hier hat zum Beispiel mein Kumpel: Internet - Kabel & DSL - schnell surfen - Chello | UPC Austria
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei uns für diese Preise bekommen würde.


 
bei o2 scheint es ähnliches (bis zu 50 mbit down/sogar 10 up) zu einem vergleichbaren preis zu geben. [mit tel-anschluss übrigens].
wie das in der praxis aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Kwengie (17. Mai 2013)

ich muß mich dem Kommentar von Marc Brehme anschließen und wäre ich noch Telekom oder auch T-Online-Bestandskunde, wäre mein Hobby in Gefahr.
Außerdem finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit und zeigt der Telekom, daß der Kunde noch König ist, was heute bei vielen Firmen anscheinend nicht mehr der Leitsatz ist.


ein Blick in die Kristallkugel:
Telekom vor dem Aus *lol*


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

DeviousRay schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch, dass wir dafür schon zahlen!
> 
> Du meinst wir würden jammern, aber selber resignierst (Duden: sich abfinden, abgeschlossen haben, aufgeben, sich beugen, den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen, den Mut verlieren...) du wohl schonr? Außerdem jammern wir nicht, wir protestieren / demonstrieren gegen diese Änderungen. Klingt vielleicht naiv, aber sich alles gefallen lassen, ändert da noch weniger.
> 
> Das zu meinen 20 min., die ich mit deinen Posts verbracht habe.



Resignieren ist der falsche Ausdruck. Tu mich eigentlich (fast) nie. Wenn ich bei der Tkom wäre würde ich handeln (Prov wechseln damit die Telekom es spürt) und nicht über PE meckern die überall stattfinden (Inflation). Aber egal, ich denke einfach daß es bei euch wesentlich weiter oben in eurer "Das ist mir wahnsinnig wichtig"-Liste ist als bei mir.


----------



## mitchbertes (18. Mai 2013)

Zum Glück habe ich nichts mit den Telekommunisten (achtung Wortwitz) am Hut.
Ich war bis gestern bei Vodafone mit einer 16er Leitung (Ich hatte zwar keine Probleme, aber die springen früher oder später auch auf und drosseln).  Jetzt bin ich bei Unitymedia und einer 100er Leitung und muss sagen, dass es (bis jetzt) besser und stabiler läuft, als so mancher in einigen Foren berichtet. 
Wenn man wie wir, (meine Familie und ich) mit 6 PCs, 2 Notebooks, 2 Tablets, 4 Smartphones und diversen Spielekonsolen immer Online ist, kann man echt keine Drossellung gebrauchen. Meine Fritzbox sagt; 2GB am Tag, sind bei 30 Tagen 60GB, dass wäre ja noch ok... Aber niemand von uns hat in den letzten zwei Tagen, Youtube, Dropbox, Video on Demant oder einen Spiele-Download genutzt. Was hätten wir dann? Vll. 150-300GB. Aber wie schon erwähnt, sind wir (zum Glück) komplett auf Kabel umgestiegen. Bevor die roten es den rosanen gleichtun. Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht was der Speed und eine Drossellung, mit Ausbau zu tun hat... Dann sollen die doch die Preise erhöhen und gut ist. Aber solche "Spielchen" von einem MULTIMILLIARDEN-Konzern hätte ich nicht erwartet. Schon gar nicht von jemanden, der sich den Ausbau der Leitungen, durch staatliche Subventionen leisten kann und auch locker aus eigener Tasche leisen könnte. 
@Vordack... Du bist mir einfach zu wieder, in deiner Ansichtsweise. Von wegen einen teuren Tarif kann sich doch jeder leisten, der sich auch Videos und Spiele per download leisten kann. Viel Spaß beim (noch mehr) Zahlen.


----------



## Yoshio (18. Mai 2013)

Telekom hin od. her und natürlich finde ich es absolut nicht gut was hier läuft, zur Zeit tangiert es mich aber noch nicht, da ich 1&1 Kunde bin und das auch nur solange wie ich mit dem Angebot zufrieden bin.

Was ich mich aber wirklich frage wie die deutsche Regierung hier mehr od. weniger zusehen kann wenn gleichzeitig mit diesem Jahr die GEZ für alle internetfähigen und das sind heute eigentlich, wie auch schon in diesem Bericht erwäht, alle Geräte eingeführt bzw. die GEZ auf selbige erweitert wurde. Wie ist sowas zu vertreten!?
Die Begründung der GEZ-Ausweitung bestand mit unter darin, dass alle öffentlich, rechtlichen Medien ihre Dienste zum Teil auch über das Internet anbieten würden und somit müsse man dafür auch zahlen. Egal ob ich nun dieses Angebot auch wirklich nutze od. nicht. Gehen wir jetzt aber einmal davon aus, dass ich dieses Angebot nutzen würde - okay eine Überschreitung der genannten Datenvolumina durch diese Nutzung alleine ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich - somit würde dies natürlich download Volumen erzeugen und dieses würde durch die Neuregelung von der Telekom nun eingeschränkt bzw. erneut abkassiert werden.
Wer kann mir hier also bitte die Logik erklären? Ich soll GEZ zahlen weil ich durch das Internet die Dienste nutzen kann, tue ich dies, steigt mein downlaod Volumen und dieses wird nun von T eingeschränkt bzw. extra abkassiert!?
Wie gesagt, mir ist schon klar, dass ich einzig durch die Nutzung der öffentlich, rechtlichen Online-Medien dieses Volumen wohl so nie erreichen bzw. überschreiten werde, aber es zählt eben auch mit dazu!


----------



## USA911 (18. Mai 2013)

Anfixen, süchtig machen, und dann den Stofffluß droßeln um Preis hochzutreiben!

Am Anfang wo man noch pro Minute I-Net zahlen musste, hat man nur das notwendigste gemacht.
Erst als die Flatrates von den unternehmen angeboten wurden, fing man an das Netz auch voll auszulasten und voll zu nutzen. Da sieht man ja das vorgehen und wie man ja im "Sinne des Kunden" handelt.

Aber ist ja alles nur damit wir kunden noch ein schnelleres Netz bekommen und das kostet halt.

Ich frag mich nur, wie die Telekom es geschafft hat ohne Telefon drosselung, das Analoge Netz auf ISDN umzustellen und dann das ganze auf Glasfaser ohne das man "beschnitten" wurde.

Warum drosselt Telekom in den USA nicht und warum gab es Telefon flatrates schon zig Jahre bevor sie in Deutschland eingeführt wurden?

Und das ist nicht mit 10-20 Euro im Monat gemacht, denn wenn ich den günstigsten Tarif habe, wird es nicht 10 Euro sein, denn dann zahlt der mit dem Mittleren Paket schon mehr für seine Nutzbaren GB. Also müsste ja dann die Zuzahlung so hoch sein, das der mit dem billigen genausoviel zahlt wie der mit dem teuersten, keine beschränkung mehr zu haben. Ich glaube das ist erst der Anfang von der Fahnenstange, vielleicht kommen wir ja wieder in den 90er an, wo wieder genaue Abrechnung pro Packet passiert!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Am Anfang wo man noch pro Minute I-Net zahlen musste, hat man nur das notwendigste gemacht.!


 
war vielleicht die bessere zeit.


----------



## USA911 (18. Mai 2013)

Yoshio schrieb:


> Telekom hin od. her und natürlich finde ich es absolut nicht gut was hier läuft, zur Zeit tangiert es mich aber noch nicht, da ich 1&1 Kunde bin und das auch nur solange wie ich mit dem Angebot zufrieden bin.
> 
> Was ich mich aber wirklich frage wie die deutsche Regierung hier mehr od. weniger zusehen kann wenn gleichzeitig mit diesem Jahr die GEZ für alle internetfähigen und das sind heute eigentlich, wie auch schon in diesem Bericht erwäht, alle Geräte eingeführt bzw. die GEZ auf selbige erweitert wurde. Wie ist sowas zu vertreten!? ....


 

Das mit der GEZ ist ein anderer Grund. Da geht es darum, dass nun alle Haushalte automatisch angemeldet sind und der der kein empfangbares Gerät hat, muß jetzt beweisen, das er nichts verwendet und besitzt. Dadurch spart man sich die Klinkenputzer und der eigene Aufwand (GEZ) ist geringer, was kosten einspart.

So zum Thema zurück:

Vertuh Dich da nicht, was an traffic zusammen kommt, wenn man auf den medienseiten der Fernsehsender ist. Schau Dir nur mal auf ARD / ZDF ein DFB-Pokalspiel im Stream an...  .

ABER: Das der traffic so hoch ist, hat doch die Medien und IT Branche selber zuverantworten! Angefangen von der Spieleindustrie "always on"; über das TV "geh auf die Seite während dem Film, geh in den Chat, stell Fragen zur Sportübertragung", die Hardwarebranche "durch unsere Router gehen mehr Pakete, schneller, Router verarbeiten mehr Daten auf einmal" und zum Schluß die Netzanbieter "schneller, mehr Packete, eigene Webseiten gestalten, eigene clouds, etc."

Ohne all das würden wir heute noch bedeutend weniger das Internet nutzen, oder wer könnte sich zu den Tarifen von 1990 diese Datenmengen leisten?


----------



## bottleBub (19. Mai 2013)

Nettes Schlusswort Herr Brehme ^^

Aber es kann ja wohl wirklich nicht sein das ein Konzern der Monat für Monat Millionen oder Milliarden durch seine Kunden garantiert einnimmt sich hinstellt vonwegen ihnen würde das Geld für den Netzausbau fehlen, vorallem da dieser Konzern eh schon der teuerste aller Anbieter ist

Dazu kommt das zB auch die Spieleindustrie sich den heutigen Gegebenheiten angepasst hat man siehe: Diablo3, unzählige F2P modelle (nicht zuletzt C&C Generals), unfertig ausgelieferte AAA Produkte die ja einfach gepatcht werden können, Origin wo man sich die DVD in der Hülle auch sparen könnte da die Games mitlerweile eh nur noch runtergeladen werden, Key-Verkäufer über diverse Internetseiten usw., mit diesem Schritt geht die Telekom nicht nur zurück in die 90er sondern bis in die Steinzeit und führt die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahrzente ad absurdum und das nur um die Bilanzen und damit die AGler zufrieden zustellen wofür man sich als Chef dann natürlich auch noch eine satte Gehaltserhöhung von min 50% gönnen kann da man ja schliesslich seit diesem genialen Streich genug Einnahmen hat

armes Deutschland


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir vorletzten Monat diesbezüglich mal das Traffic Mess Programm *NetWorx* zugelegt.
Heute schau ich mir die Ergebnisse mal genauer an ...: 
rund 15.000 GB hab ich demnach im April verbraucht. 

Das kam mir dann doch ein wenig komisch vor. Alleine in der ersten Viertelstunde seit Rechnerstart heute morgen soll ich über 3GB verbraucht haben ... in der dreiviertel Stunde danach keine 20 MB.

Dann hab ich mir mal die durchschnittlichen DL Werte angesehen:
Spitzenreiter ist eine Stunde, in der ich durchschnittlich(!) mit 326MB/s 1.100 GB runtergeladen haben soll.
Das finde ich äußerst interessant, weil ich mit meinem Tarif laut diversen Speedtests gerade mal 4.000 kBit/s schaffe (6.000er Tarif iirc).


Ich hab meinen Rechner über USB mit meinem Fritzbox Router verbunden - kann das in Verbindung mit irgendeiner Fehlkonfiguration  zu solchen Fehlern führen?

Oder ist das Programm einfach schlecht und es gibt bessere mit akkurateren Ergebnissen?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Mai 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das mit der GEZ ist ein anderer Grund. Da geht es darum, dass nun alle Haushalte automatisch angemeldet sind und der der kein empfangbares Gerät hat, muß jetzt beweisen, das er nichts verwendet und besitzt. Dadurch spart man sich die Klinkenputzer und der eigene Aufwand (GEZ) ist geringer, was kosten einspart.


Dafür ein , genau so ist es.  Wenn die lieben Politiker dass auch endlich mal bei den Steuergesetzen schaffen würden, aber vermutlich möchten die nicht auf die Lohnsteuer der Finanzberater und Steuerfachleute verzichten. 

ARD/ZDF und deren Webangebot ist ein gutes Thema, es gibt ja die Option die Streams wenn möglich in HD anzuschauen. Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder werden da immer noch einige Sendungen einfach hoch skaliert?

Ich weiß nicht ob das mit Flash/HTML5 technisch möglich ist, aber es wäre wenn man solche Inhalte am PC ansieht doch um einiges schlauer es vom Rechner direkt auf die jeweilige Auflösung skalieren zu lassen.


----------



## KLUBBINGMAN (19. Mai 2013)

Hier gibt es noch weiterführende Infos zu dem Sachverhalt:

http://youtu.be/FHS-H3XORmQ

Drosselkom - Wer verarscht wen - SemperCensio


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (20. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> In den Augen des armen gegängelten Allesumsonst-Geizistgeil-Normalo.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry aber deine gesamte Argumentation ist sehr einfach gestrickt und wiederholt sich ständig!
> Wenn ich meinen PC neue mache und Steam neuinstalliere muss ich die Games neue runterladen (sicher sie nicht auf Festplatte, downloaden geht oft schneller), also wäre die komplette Begrenzung weg!
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2013)

Langsam drehen die bei der Telekom echt am Rad: 
Portel.de:
Telekom überdenkt Versorgung: Kein Festnetz mehr im Neubaugebiet - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schwachfug?
> 
> Leute die mit einer 16 MBit Leitung mehr als 75 GB runterladen im Monat
> 
> ...


a) nicht alles an HD Video kostet Geld, also ist der Schluß von_ "schauen sich HDTV an"_ auf _"haben genug Kohle"_ nicht schlüssig
b) es gibt unzählige Freeware, die man runterladen kann, von kostenlosen Youtube Videos, Mods, HD Fotos, Backups etc mal abgesehen



> Und was soll der Schwachsinn mit einer 2-Klassengesellschaft? In JEDEM Teil des Lebens gibt es mehr als eine Klasse.


 
Und das soll man jetzt automatisch gut finden, nur weil es so ist? Tolle Einstellung, mit der kann man dann auch gut in China leben.




Vordack schrieb:


> [Steam Spiele] muss man extra kaufen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch und kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten.


a) es gibt zig F2P Spiele, Demos, Videos, Mods etc bei Steam, die rein gar nichts kosten und trotzdem Bandbreite verbrauchen. Siehe zB Team Fortress 2, das nebenbei auch schon >200 Updatepatches hinter sich hat, die ebenfalls erstmal durch die Leitung müssen.
b) in diversen Sales bekommt man Spiele hinterhergeschmissen, das Argument_ "Wer bei Steam kauft, muß viel Geld haben" _ist nicht haltbar




> [Youtube HD Videos] - Ist bei mir mit unter HD Filmen.


dh, das zählt bei dir unter:_ "schauen sich entweder sehr viele HDTV Kanäle an die Geld kosten, die haben sowieso genug Kohle"_ ?

Die Option, wo man beim Umschalten auf HD bei YT zahlen muß, habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden...



> [HD Filme] Die muss man extra zahlen, also hat nagt man nicht am Hungertuch uind kann sich Mehr Volumen leisten.


Nope, jedes HD Portal hat auch irgendwelche HD Filme umsonst, um die Kunden anzufixen. Bei _Maxdome _hatte ich mir zB _The 6th Day _ mal in HD angeschaut, ohne daß die je einen Cent von mir bekommen haben.




> > Und was ist jetzt mit Leute, die Daheim ihren eigenen kleinen Server für Bilder, Musik, Clips stehen haben und mit der ganzen Familie (4 Personen) übers Smartphone drauf zugreifen?
> 
> 
> Die nagen erst Recht nicht am Hungertuche usw.


Einen ausgedienten PC als Server umzufunktionieren, kostet dich exakt 0 Euro.
Entsprechend konfiguriert muß dieser wahrscheinlich auch nicht den ganzen Tag laufen, sondern wird nur bei Bedarf aktiviert oder läuft sonst nur im Schlafmodus.
Musik, Bilder & Clips etc gibt es in diversen Quellen umsonst aus dem Netz (zB TONSPION | Neue Musik und kostenlose MP3 Downloads ).
Smartphones bekommt man schon für geringen Aufpreis zum Mobiltarif dazu
Gerade Familien haben höhere Ausgaben.

Wie du von der geschilderten Lage auf _"Die nagen erst Recht nicht am Hungertuche..."_ kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.



> Beziehungsweise sich richtigen Webspace mieten wie es richtige Homepages tun.


Die dann auch richtig Geld kosten - da wollen die Leute schon mal sparen, aber das gönnst du ihnen dann auch nicht ...?



> In den Augen des armen gegängelten Allesumsonst-Geizistgeil-Normalo.
> 
> Für Leute die sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft außeinandersetzen bedeutet es schlicht eine kleine Umverteilung ihrer Ressourcen um weiter (fast) den selben Luxus wie früher haben zu können.


a) ich wüßte nicht, daß mein Internetzugang je umsonst gewesen wäre.
b) Wenn doch, wie du hier argumentierst, eh keiner mir "_normalem_" Nutzungsverhalten an die 75GB rankommt - dann zahlen die meisten ja schon zuviel (nämlich das, was sie bis zu den 75GB momentan nicht nutzen), das ja momentan schon diejenigen auffängt, die massiv runterladen. Warum sollte ich dann nicht auch mal ohne Mehrkosten meinen kompletten Steam Ordner auf einmal runterladen dürfen?



> Was soll die echte Flatrate an Mehrkosten kosten? 10€? 15€


Sofern die echte Flatrate überhaupt bleibt und nicht nur Beschwichtigungs-Blabla ist. Momentan werden jedenfalls ALLE Pakete  gedrosselt. 



> Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen daß es noch andere Anbieter gibt, also wieso jammern? Telekom ist ja kein monopolist mehr.


 Ja und? Deshalb darf man ja wohl trotzdem schreiben, daß man das scheiße findet, was die machen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Langsam drehen die bei der Telekom echt am Rad:
> Portel.de:
> Telekom überdenkt Versorgung: Kein Festnetz mehr im Neubaugebiet - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


 
was kritisierst du daran?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was kritisierst du daran?


 
Das klingt für mich so, als würden die Leute mit einer billigen Notlösung abgespeist. Oder interpretiere ich das falsch?


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich so, als würden die Leute mit einer billigen Notlösung abgespeist. Oder interpretiere ich das falsch?


 
billiger - ja.
not? nein - wieso denn? 
mit lte lassen sich nun einmal mittlerweile bandbreiten realisieren, die zuvor nur mit dsl und co. möglich waren. 
wieso dann noch die strassen aufreißen?
mal vorausgesetzt, die telekom hält sich an ihre versprechen.

ohne ahnung von der technischen umsetzung zu haben, würde ich mal vermuten, dass die zukunft ohnehin komplett drahtlos aussehen wird.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Mai 2013)

Dabei wollte die Telekom doch einfach nur "kreativ" die Preise erhöhen....... Für die "volle" Flatrate muss man dann eben noch mal 10-20€ mehr auf den Tisch legen.....

Da haben sich die Leute doch echt mal ausnahmsweise nicht für dumm verkaufen lassen, Telekom. Schade, hätte ja klappen können,hm?.....

Meiner Meinung nach sollte für den Ausbau der Netze sowieso der Staat zuständig sein und nicht ein Konzern wie die Telekom. Für meine Begriffe gehören Internetleitungen zur öffentlichen Infrastruktur, wie z.B. Straßen. Heutzutage muss ein Haus eben nicht nur physisch (Straße) sondern auch digital (Internet) an den Rest der Welt angebunden sein. Eigentlich liegt es in der Verantwortung der Politik, ihre Bürger damit zu versorgen und diese Grundbedürfnisse der modernen Welt nicht in die Hände von raffgierigen Unternehmen wie der Telekom zu legen.....


----------



## Eberhard (25. Mai 2013)

@Marc Brehme:
Was hat denn eigentlich ein Volumentarif mit Steinzeit zu tun?

Es gab schon ewig Flatrate-Tarife (damals noch Pauschalpreis genannt) und es gab schon ewig Volumentarife nebeneinander. Und immer, wenn es um Preiskampf ging, wurden vermehrt Pauschalpreise aus dem Hut gezogen und in den Konsolidierungsphasen danach wieder Volumentarife. Das ist ein ständiger Wechsel. 
Weder ist der Pauschalpreis ein evolutionärer, technischer Fortschritt gegenüber dem volumenpreis, noch umgekehrt. Beides existiert gleichberechtigt nebeneinander, je nach dem, an welcher Stelle was angebrachter ist.

Und das Gejammer, dass man ja wieder auf irgendwelche Grenzen achten müsste, ist Unsinn, denn man muss lediglich einen für sich passenden Tarif wählen. Noch dazu kann man ja weiterhin, wie gewohnt, surfen, ohne sich Gedanken über Obergrenzen zu machen. Wenn man die Grenze erreicht, bekommt man automatisch das Angebot einer Aufstockung zu günstigem Preis, das man schnell und unkompliziert annehmen und dann weitersurfen kann. Auf jeden Fall hat man jedesmal, wenn man unterhalb dieser Grenze bleibt, das gute Gefühl, Geld gegenüber dem Fall gespart zu haben, dass Flatrates generell ungedrosselt bleiben, aber für alle teurer werden.

Der überwiegende Teil der Normaluser erreicht doch die angepeilten Grenzen gar nicht. 
Und wenn ein User sie erreicht, muss er wohl mal einsehen, dass er zu den jungen, verwöhnten Powerusern gehört, für die die unbeschwerte, sorgenlose Nutzung teurer wird, nachdem sie bisher glücklicherweise wegen des Preiskampfes für ein paar Jahre spottbillig war. Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Benzin wird auch teurer. Seit wann gibt es das Grundrecht auf Surfen ohne Gedanken daran, was es kostet? Geht's uns zu gut?

Nicht vergessen: Sehr viele Leute in Deutschland haben noch nicht mal DSL! Für die klingt das Gejammer um eine Drosselung wie blanker Hohn.


----------



## Eberhard (25. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte für den Ausbau der Netze sowieso der Staat zuständig sein und nicht ein Konzern wie die Telekom. Für meine Begriffe gehören Internetleitungen zur öffentlichen Infrastruktur, wie z.B. Straßen. Heutzutage muss ein Haus eben nicht nur physisch (Straße) sondern auch digital (Internet) an den Rest der Welt angebunden sein.


 
Ja, das ist ein gar nicht mal schlechter Standpunkt, zumal ein Konzern eben a) nicht den sozialen Versorgungsauftrag hat und b) auch nicht über die sozialen Mittel verfügt, sondern nach marktwirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten funktionieren muss. Auf jeden Fall mehr als der Staat.



LordCrash schrieb:


> ]... und diese Grundbedürfnisse der modernen Welt nicht in die Hände von raffgierigen Unternehmen wie der Telekom zu legen.....



Wieso eigentlich raffgierig?
Hast Du keine private Altersvorsorge? Ich schon. Sie besteht aus mehreren Fonds. Und in einem davon steckt garantiert auch irgendwie die Telekom. Von daher ist es in meinem ureigensten Interesse, dass die Telekom-Aktie nicht fällt, denn dann ist meine Alterssicherung in Gefahr. 
Wenn, dann sind wir also alle raffgierig, und das dürfte zutreffen. Dann kann man die Vokabel aber auch genauso gut weglassen, denn auch das Beharren auf billigsten Surf-Flatrates ist raffgierig, nur eben von Kundenseite.


----------



## Eberhard (25. Mai 2013)

mitchbertes schrieb:


> Wenn man wie wir, (meine Familie und ich) mit 6 PCs, 2 Notebooks, 2 Tablets, 4 Smartphones und diversen Spielekonsolen immer Online ist, kann man echt keine Drossellung gebrauchen.


 
Wieviele Personen seid Ihr eigentlich? Vier? Wieso ist dann der ganze andere Krempel auch online, wenn ihr den jeweils gerade nicht benutzt? Und dann nur einen DSL-Anschluss?
Eigentlich könnt Ihr doch als Familie auf Knien rutschen, dass Dank Preiskampf in den Neunzigern das allgemein übliche Verbot gefallen ist, an einen Anschluss mehr als einen Rechner zu hängen. Das ist doch für Familien ein wahres Geschenk gewesen. Aber niemand konnte und kann erwarten, dass das immer so bleiben würde. Zwar konnte man wohl erwarten, dass man nicht zu dem Ein-DSL-Anschluss=ein-Rechner-Modell zurückkehren würde, wohl aber, dass eine derart intensiv genutzte Familien-Flatrate mal irgendwann teurer als 25 EUR werden würde. Wenn man denkt, das geht immer so weiter, zeigt das diese ekelhafte "nimm alles"- und "Anspruch auf alles"--Mentalität.
Wir erreichen gerade eine Zeit, wo überhaupt einen Internetanschluss zu haben, langsam, ganz langsam ein Grundrecht eines Bürgers wird, weil er sonst gegenüber  den meisten anderen, die einen haben, benachteiligt wäre. Von einem Grundrecht auf _schnelles_ Internet oder gar ein Mindestvolumen jenseits dessen, was man für Onlinezeitung und Mails benötigt, sind wir jedenfalls noch weit, weit entfernt. Es gibt also weder einen Anspruch auf DSL16.000 (nicht mal DSL 6000, ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung ringt noch um DSL 2000), noch einen auf irgendwelche Youtube-Videos.



mitchbertes schrieb:


> Dann sollen die doch die Preise erhöhen und gut ist.


Das IST doch eine Preiserhöhung! Nur eben nicht für alle.
Und eine Preiserhöhung für alle ist eine wirklich arschige Forderung, die einem zuwider sein kann, siehe unten. 
Der Großteil der Telekom-Kunden erreicht die angepeilten Grenzen gar nicht. Warum sollte man dann für alle die Preise anheben? Sinnvoller ist es doch, die Wenignutzer nicht zu verprellen und die Poweruser für ihr Mehr an verbrauchter Leistung auch zahlen zu lassen. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu akzeptieren, dass eine echte Flatrate für einen heutigen Poweruser teurer ist, als sie's noch 2010 war, wo ganz andere Datenraten normal waren. Die Wenignutzer sind noch weniger bereit, plötzlich mehr zu bezahlen für "das bisschen Internet", was sie nutzen. Die wären dann wirklich zurück in der Steinzeit, weil sie nämlich komplett auf's Internet verzichten würden, oder sogar müssten, weil sie sich eine teurere Flatrate gar nicht leisten könnten. Ehe sie gar kein Internet haben, schränken sie die Nutzung lieber ein.
Also sind großzügig gestufte Volumenmodelle doch in Ordnung und der Vorschlag, doch einfach die normale Flatrate für alle teurer zu machen, ziemlich mies.

Und wo's Kabel gibt und man eh Fernsehen und Radio via Kabel nutzen möchte, kann man das ja auch tun. Glückwunsch, wenn da 60 GB pro Tag bei heraus springen. Nur gibt es nicht überall Kabel und es will auch nicht jeder Fernsehen. Da ist Kabel dann unmöglich bzw, zu teuer.


----------



## Eberhard (25. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> billiger - ja.
> ohne ahnung von der technischen umsetzung zu haben, würde ich mal vermuten, dass die zukunft ohnehin komplett drahtlos aussehen wird.



Nein. Die Bandbreiten sind viel zu begrenzt, um alles Mögliche parallel drahtlos zu machen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Funkstrecken immer anfälliger bleiben werden als physikalische Leiterstrecken. Schaut man sich in Foren die Probleme der Leute mit dem heimischen WLAN an, weiss man, was ich meine. Von Problemen mit heimischem kabelgebundenem LAN liest man so gut wie gar nichts. Und was im Heimbereich schwierig ist, ist es im größeren öffentlichen Raum mit noch mehr Störgrößen allemal.
Sicher wird Handysurfen noch schneller werden, aber es wird an Kapazitätsgrenzen stoßen und es wird anfällig bleiben. Wer auf Qualität und Verlässlichkeit Wert legt, wird immer einen Leitungsanschluss wählen


----------

